# Made redundant while out sick?



## Jesso2 (5 Jan 2009)

Hi guys, I'm currently employed but not getting paid as I'm out sick . I've been out a couple of years, I receive a P60 each year and they pay health insurance for me. There may be redundancy coming up, would I be entitled to anything? I,m employed since 2000. Thanks guys?


----------



## allthedoyles (5 Jan 2009)

What is the difference between Ordinary Illness and Occupational Injury and how does it affect redundancy calculations?
Ordinary Illness means illnesses which people can get in general e.g. influenza. The first 26 weeks of such leave are allowable in calculating a redundancy lump sum, whereas a full 52 weeks are allowable (reckonable) in respect of an Occupational Injury, which is work-related (occupational accident or injury). 
PLEASE NOTE THAT IN RESPECT OF ALL REDUNDANCIES DECLARED/NOTIFIED ON OR AFTER 10th APRIL, 2005,_ non-reckonable service_ applies only to a 3 year period ending on the date of termination. There is _no non-reckonable service_ prior to this 3 year period.
*7. If an employee is on sick leave for 8 months, with 6 months therefore being reckonable, and 2 months being non-reckonable, returns to work for, say two weeks and goes sick again, does the 6 months of reckonable service start again?*

Yes. An employee can go out sick, return to work, go out sick again, and return again, and in each case gets the full benefit of 6 months sick leave being reckonable. Again, this question of non-reckonable service applies only to the last 3 years of employment.


----------



## Jesso2 (5 Jan 2009)

Cheers, I'm out due to back injury but not work related. I haven't been paid for a couple of years!


----------



## allthedoyles (5 Jan 2009)

Use this redundancy calculator to estimate your statutory entitlement . Its used by most employers in Ireland 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Jesso2 (5 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that, very informative. I won't need securicor when collecting the cheque!


----------

